# Old tv sitcoms from the 60s … 70s… 80s which were your favorite



## Edward007

One of my favorites was Andy Griffith show with Andy and barney sitting on the front porch drinking bottle of soda or having a piece of apple pie.


----------



## Meathead

All In The Family


----------



## Valerie

nice avatar, MEATHEAD.


----------



## Valerie

_Boy the way Glenn Miller played
Songs that made the Hit Parade.
Guys like us we had it made,
Those were the days.

And you knew who you were then,
Girls were girls and men were men,
Mister we could use a man
Like Herbert Hoover again.

Didn't need no welfare state,
Everybody pulled his weight.
Gee our old LaSalle ran great.
Those were the days.

_


----------



## Sunni Man

My Favorite Martian


----------



## Valerie

_People seemed to be content,
Fifty dollars paid the rent,
Freaks were in a circus tent.
Those were the days.

Take a little Sunday spin,
Go to watch the Dodgers win.
Have yourself a dandy day,
That cost you under a fin.

Hair was short and skirts were long.
Kate Smith really sold a song.
I don't know just what went wrong,
Those were the days._


----------



## Old Yeller

Threes Company

Green Acres

Odd Couple

Bob Newhart

Rockford Files (not officially comedy)

One Day at a Time........and..Family Ties

Oldy......barely saw it.   Doby Gillis


----------



## Meathead

And gay people were straight,
Those were the days.


----------



## Meathead

Old Yeller said:


> Threes Company


Did you see the one where there was some sort of misunderstanding.


----------



## Valerie

THOSE WERE THE DAYS, HUH MEATHEAD?  






_...stifle it, edith!  _


----------



## OldLady

I liked all the ones mentioned, but 

Dick Van Dyke Show.
Carol Burnett Show

They were masters.

M.A.S.H. could get pretty funny, too.  When Hot Lips Houlihan got going with Frank--that was always priceless.


----------



## Meathead

Valerie said:


> THOSE WERE THE DAYS, HUH MEATHEAD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _...stifle it, edith!  _


Before my time, and I'm no spring chicken. From time to time I do tell people to STFU though, women too.


----------



## eflatminor

The Dick Van Dyke show.  Who didn't love Laura Petrie???


----------



## rightwinger

Edward007 said:


> One of my favorites was Andy Griffith show with Andy and barney sitting on the front porch drinking bottle of soda or having a piece of apple pie.


The did not drink soda

They drank pop


----------



## Valerie

Meathead said:


> Before my time, and* I'm no spring chicken*. From time to time I do tell people to STFU though, women too.





yeah, clearly you're a 4 season chicken.


----------



## Valerie

speaking of chickens...





*green acres is the place to be...*


----------



## Valerie

rightwinger said:


> The did not drink soda
> 
> They drank pop




we drank tonic.


----------



## rightwinger

50s
Honeymooners
I Love Lucy
Leave it to Beaver

60s
Andy Griffith
Get Smart
Green Acres

70s
All in the Family
MASH
Taxi
Bob Newhart

80s
Cosby
Cheers
The Wonder Years


----------



## OldLady

I forgot about Taxi.  That was great.


----------



## Hugo Furst

First show to have a married couple sleep in the same bed...

The Munsters


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The following are my favorite shows from the 80's.

Full House (started in 1987)
Family Matters (started in 1989)
Perfect Strangers (started in 1984 I believe)

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## featherlite

rightwinger said:


> Edward007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites was Andy Griffith show with Andy and barney sitting on the front porch drinking bottle of soda or having a piece of apple pie.
> 
> 
> 
> The did not drink soda
> 
> They drank pop
Click to expand...

When I lived on the east coast it was soda, the west coast its pop.

"Cosby Show" and "The Wonder Years" were a couple of my faves.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Andy Griffith
Sanford and Son
All in the Family
Rockford Files
Hill Street Blues


----------



## usmbguest5318

> Old tv sitcoms from the 60s … 70s… 80s which were your favorite



By and large, all of them.  Being able to remember them has a lot to do with it.  That was the "TV watching" period of my life.  

Petticoat Junction
All in the Family
The Jeffersons
Good Times
The Cosby Show
Faulty Towers
Bewitched
I Dream of Jeannie (or as my GF called it "Jeannie Dreams of Weenie"  LOL)
Beverly Hillbillies
The Munsters
The Adams Family
Hogan's Heroes
Gilligan's Island
M*A*S*H
Get Smart
Mister Ed
Keeping Up Appearances
Are You Being Served
Benny Hill
Kids in the Hall (Was that the '80s?)
Hazel
The Flying Nun
Family Affair
Rowan and Martin Laugh In
The Monkees
Happy Days
Taxi
Soap
Mork and Mindy
Different Strokes
Moonlighting (esp. the Taming of the Shrew episode -- thought that was the coolest thing I'd ever seen on regular TV)
Dukes of Hazzard
Murphy Brown
Father Knows Best
Dynasty -- I and my friends thought it was hilarious, but it wasn't meant to be a sitcom.

The last television show I remember watching with any regularity was Dynasty.  There used to be "Dynasty parties" every week.  I seem to recall there being Simpsons parties too, but I went to those for the "social" value of party itself, or more precisely the "after party."  I didn't watch the show much.

The '80s ended and with it my youth.  I remember watching La Femme Nikita w/Peta Wilson.  Other than that, I can say what networks I tune to and prefer, but to cite names of shows, I'd have to see a list of them to say what I liked.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Old Yeller said:


> Threes Company
> 
> Green Acres
> 
> Odd Couple
> 
> Bob Newhart
> 
> Rockford Files (not officially comedy)
> 
> One Day at a Time........and..Family Ties
> 
> Oldy......barely saw it.   Doby Gillis



never saw Doby Gills but yeah loved all those you mentioned.plus my favorite martian that was mentioned as well. yeah rockford files doesnt count since it wasnt a comedy.

such a shame james garner had to die before his time.


----------



## Michelle420

I like to watch reruns of Frasier


----------



## esthermoon

I've watched some episodes from "Three's Company" 
I like this sitcom and I want to watch all the episodes I can find on YouTube 
This is the last one I saw


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Edward007 said:


> One of my favorites was Andy Griffith show with Andy and barney sitting on the front porch drinking bottle of soda or having a piece of apple pie.



1. Soap

2. Married With Children

3. M*A*S*H


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threes Company
> 
> Green Acres
> 
> Odd Couple
> 
> Bob Newhart
> 
> Rockford Files (not officially comedy)
> 
> One Day at a Time........and..Family Ties
> 
> Oldy......barely saw it.   Doby Gillis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never saw Doby Gills but yeah loved all those you mentioned.plus my favorite martian that was mentioned as well. yeah rockford files doesnt count since it wasnt a comedy.
> 
> such a shame james garner had to die before his time.
Click to expand...


Doby Gillis was interesting in how Doby would turn and talk to the audience and it had Maynard G Krebs (Bob Denver) as TVs interpretation about what Beat-nicks were like ...Work?

I used to watch it when I was a kid and saw an episode a few years ago. It's comedy did not age well


----------



## Frankeneinstein

OldLady said:


> M.A.S.H. could get pretty funny, too. When Hot Lips Houlihan got going with Frank--that was always priceless.


My favorite...along with TAXI


----------



## HaShev

Finally someone remembered Soap, but People always forget Gary Shandlin.
Lucy, Odd Couple, Soap, Sanford and Son,
Hogan's Heroes, British Sitcom "Life and Times of Reginald Perrin", Taxi.


----------



## malnila

Ah...The Time Tunnel. And loved Star Trek even though the others were later, I loved those too and watch as I can on DVD, On Demand or Amazon Prime. I guess for an old lady I'm a Sci Fi junky. I even like some of the newer anime that has to do with outer space.


----------



## westwall

Edward007 said:


> One of my favorites was Andy Griffith show with Andy and barney sitting on the front porch drinking bottle of soda or having a piece of apple pie.





Monty Pythons Flying Circus


----------



## rightwinger

malnila said:


> Ah...The Time Tunnel. And loved Star Trek even though the others were later, I loved those too and watch as I can on DVD, On Demand or Amazon Prime. I guess for an old lady I'm a Sci Fi junky. I even like some of the newer anime that has to do with outer space.



NOT Sitcoms


----------



## HaShev

rightwinger said:


> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...The Time Tunnel. And loved Star Trek even though the others were later, I loved those too and watch as I can on DVD, On Demand or Amazon Prime. I guess for an old lady I'm a Sci Fi junky. I even like some of the newer anime that has to do with outer space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT Sitcoms
Click to expand...

She was just referring & responding to my profile picture of the Time Tunnel.
Star Trek today could be sometimes classified as a space sitcom, Corny dialogue, acting, sets, and the time they went to a planet based on prohibition era Chicago mob behavior and speach was surely situational comedy.


----------



## rightwinger

HaShev said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...The Time Tunnel. And loved Star Trek even though the others were later, I loved those too and watch as I can on DVD, On Demand or Amazon Prime. I guess for an old lady I'm a Sci Fi junky. I even like some of the newer anime that has to do with outer space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT Sitcoms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was just referring & responding to my profile picture of the Time Tunnel.
> Star Trek today could be sometimes classified as a space sitcom, Corny dialogue, acting, sets, and the time they went to a planet based on prohibition era Chicago mob behavior and speach was surely situational comedy.
Click to expand...


Some Star Trek writing was better than others. Same can be said for Twilight Zone

As a rule, if a show from the 60s, 70s and 80s had a laugh track, it is probably a Sitcom


----------



## HaShev

malnila said:


> Ah...The Time Tunnel. And loved Star Trek even though the others were later, I loved those too and watch as I can on DVD, On Demand or Amazon Prime. I guess for an old lady I'm a Sci Fi junky. I even like some of the newer anime that has to do with outer space.



Free Hulu is also a good resource to find unique shows and movies in various genres and from viewers choices and ratings it helps find & recommend stuff from your preferences.


----------



## malnila

rightwinger said:


> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...The Time Tunnel. And loved Star Trek even though the others were later, I loved those too and watch as I can on DVD, On Demand or Amazon Prime. I guess for an old lady I'm a Sci Fi junky. I even like some of the newer anime that has to do with outer space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT Sitcoms
Click to expand...




HaShev said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...The Time Tunnel. And loved Star Trek even though the others were later, I loved those too and watch as I can on DVD, On Demand or Amazon Prime. I guess for an old lady I'm a Sci Fi junky. I even like some of the newer anime that has to do with outer space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT Sitcoms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was just referring & responding to my profile picture of the Time Tunnel.
> Star Trek today could be sometimes classified as a space sitcom, Corny dialogue, acting, sets, and the time they went to a planet based on prohibition era Chicago mob behavior and speach was surely situational comedy.
Click to expand...

Sorry. That shows you how good my reading comprehension is. Mea Culpa. Should I delete?


----------



## yiostheoy

Valerie said:


> speaking of chickens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *green acres is the place to be...*


This one reminds me of Trump and Melania.


----------



## yiostheoy

WillHaftawaite said:


> First show to have a married couple sleep in the same bed...
> 
> The Munsters


This one (Munsters) was probably my favorite and the funniest.

It was really a parody on Jewish families with pretty little Marilyn being the Jewish bait for all the Goy boys.  But then when you get to her home the monsters come out of the woodwork.

Momma Munster trimming flowers was precious.  She only left the thorns.


----------



## yiostheoy

featherlite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites was Andy Griffith show with Andy and barney sitting on the front porch drinking bottle of soda or having a piece of apple pie.
> 
> 
> 
> The did not drink soda
> 
> They drank pop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I lived on the east coast it was soda, the west coast its pop.
> 
> "Cosby Show" and "The Wonder Years" were a couple of my faves.
Click to expand...

In Boston it's tonic.

In Chicago it's pop.


----------



## yiostheoy

westwall said:


> Edward007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites was Andy Griffith show with Andy and barney sitting on the front porch drinking bottle of soda or having a piece of apple pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monty Pythons Flying Circus
Click to expand...

Those jokes were always above my head.


----------



## yiostheoy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Edward007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites was Andy Griffith show with Andy and barney sitting on the front porch drinking bottle of soda or having a piece of apple pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Soap
> 
> 2. Married With Children
> 
> 3. M*A*S*H
Click to expand...

MASH was a great movie but a bad TV series.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> The did not drink soda
> 
> They drank pop



And he never seemed to mind.


----------



## yiostheoy

LA RAM FAN said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threes Company
> 
> Green Acres
> 
> Odd Couple
> 
> Bob Newhart
> 
> Rockford Files (not officially comedy)
> 
> One Day at a Time........and..Family Ties
> 
> Oldy......barely saw it.   Doby Gillis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never saw Doby Gills but yeah loved all those you mentioned.plus my favorite martian that was mentioned as well. yeah rockford files doesnt count since it wasnt a comedy.
> 
> such a shame james garner had to die before his time.
Click to expand...

Everyone dies, whether now or 50 years from now.

(Brad Pitt, "Troy".)


----------



## yiostheoy

esthermoon said:


> I've watched some episodes from "Three's Company"
> I like this sitcom and I want to watch all the episodes I can find on YouTube
> This is the last one I saw


I would have guessed that you would have liked M*A*S*H more because it shows what clowns the Americans in Asia were.


----------



## rightwinger

yiostheoy said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched some episodes from "Three's Company"
> I like this sitcom and I want to watch all the episodes I can find on YouTube
> This is the last one I saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have guessed that you would have liked M*A*S*H more because it shows what clowns the Americans in Asia were.
Click to expand...

Saving lives is clowns?


----------



## featherlite

yiostheoy said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites was Andy Griffith show with Andy and barney sitting on the front porch drinking bottle of soda or having a piece of apple pie.
> 
> 
> 
> The did not drink soda
> 
> They drank pop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I lived on the east coast it was soda, the west coast its pop.
> 
> "Cosby Show" and "The Wonder Years" were a couple of my faves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Boston it's tonic.
> 
> In Chicago it's pop.
Click to expand...


tonic?  gin and tonic lol


----------



## esthermoon

yiostheoy said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched some episodes from "Three's Company"
> I like this sitcom and I want to watch all the episodes I can find on YouTube
> This is the last one I saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have guessed that you would have liked M*A*S*H more because it shows what clowns the Americans in Asia were.
Click to expand...

Oh I've never heard about MASH! But know, thanks to you yiostheoy, I'm gonna watch one episode from MASH (if I can find out on YouTube or dailymotion)


----------



## yiostheoy

esthermoon said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched some episodes from "Three's Company"
> I like this sitcom and I want to watch all the episodes I can find on YouTube
> This is the last one I saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have guessed that you would have liked M*A*S*H more because it shows what clowns the Americans in Asia were.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I've never heard about MASH! But know, thanks to you yiostheoy, I'm gonna watch one episode from MASH (if I can find out on YouTube or dailymotion)
Click to expand...

MASH is about US Army clowns in the Medical Corps during the Korean War.

It is a comedy.


----------



## Hugo Furst

yiostheoy said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched some episodes from "Three's Company"
> I like this sitcom and I want to watch all the episodes I can find on YouTube
> This is the last one I saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have guessed that you would have liked M*A*S*H more because it shows what clowns the Americans in Asia were.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I've never heard about MASH! But know, thanks to you yiostheoy, I'm gonna watch one episode from MASH (if I can find out on YouTube or dailymotion)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MASH is about US Army clowns in the Medical Corps during the Korean War.
> 
> It is a comedy.
Click to expand...


It started out a comedy...

the last couple of season were political (anti-war)


----------



## rightwinger

yiostheoy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> First show to have a married couple sleep in the same bed...
> 
> The Munsters
> 
> 
> 
> This one (Munsters) was probably my favorite and the funniest.
> 
> It was really a parody on Jewish families with pretty little Marilyn being the Jewish bait for all the Goy boys.  But then when you get to her home the monsters come out of the woodwork.
> 
> _Momma Munster trimming flowers was precious.  She only left the thorns_.
Click to expand...


Wasn't that Morticia Adams?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Barney Miller.  The best.


----------



## Toro

Cheers
WKRP


----------



## Tom Horn

Ozzie and Harriet...my sister demanded we watch in case Ricky sang a song.   And of course, Leave it to Beaver.....that was a caricature worthy of howling laughter in our blue-collar family.  Although it wasn't a "sitcom", my favorite show was "The Untouchables" which came on at 11:30 at night in Detroit.  I'd sneak out of bed and sit real close to the TV so nobody else would know I was up and watching on a school night.  My Mom told me years later they all knew what I was doing but thought the show was good for me to find out what happened to criminals.  What they didn't know was all my pals and I were identifying with the gangsters and making zip guns in our basements.


----------



## NYcarbineer

I wouldn't call them favorites but I remember two little gems from the 80's starring Dabney Coleman

"Buffalo Bill" and "The Slap Maxwell Story".  Classic Dabney Coleman, if you've liked him in other stuff.


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## candycorn

OldLady said:


> I liked all the ones mentioned, but
> 
> Dick Van Dyke Show.
> Carol Burnett Show
> 
> They were masters.
> 
> M.A.S.H. could get pretty funny, too.  When Hot Lips Houlihan got going with Frank--that was always priceless.



Maury Amsterdam was the funniest mofo ever.


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> 50s
> Honeymooners
> I Love Lucy
> Leave it to Beaver
> 
> 60s
> Andy Griffith
> Get Smart
> Green Acres
> 
> 70s
> All in the Family
> MASH
> Taxi
> Bob Newhart
> 
> 80s
> Cosby
> Cheers
> The Wonder Years



Wonder years?  Really?


----------



## candycorn

NYcarbineer said:


> Barney Miller.  The best.



It was really under-rated.


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...The Time Tunnel. And loved Star Trek even though the others were later, I loved those too and watch as I can on DVD, On Demand or Amazon Prime. I guess for an old lady I'm a Sci Fi junky. I even like some of the newer anime that has to do with outer space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT Sitcoms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was just referring & responding to my profile picture of the Time Tunnel.
> Star Trek today could be sometimes classified as a space sitcom, Corny dialogue, acting, sets, and the time they went to a planet based on prohibition era Chicago mob behavior and speach was surely situational comedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some Star Trek writing was better than others. Same can be said for Twilight Zone
> 
> As a rule, if a show from the 60s, 70s and 80s had a laugh track, it is probably a Sitcom
Click to expand...


Did you ever watch Hogan's Heroes?


----------



## rightwinger

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50s
> Honeymooners
> I Love Lucy
> Leave it to Beaver
> 
> 60s
> Andy Griffith
> Get Smart
> Green Acres
> 
> 70s
> All in the Family
> MASH
> Taxi
> Bob Newhart
> 
> 80s
> Cosby
> Cheers
> The Wonder Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder years?  Really?
Click to expand...


Great show....those were the years I grew up in and they nailed it. Good writing and Kevins brother reminded me of my own. Good depiction of kids and Winnie Cooper was hot


----------



## rightwinger

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...The Time Tunnel. And loved Star Trek even though the others were later, I loved those too and watch as I can on DVD, On Demand or Amazon Prime. I guess for an old lady I'm a Sci Fi junky. I even like some of the newer anime that has to do with outer space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT Sitcoms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was just referring & responding to my profile picture of the Time Tunnel.
> Star Trek today could be sometimes classified as a space sitcom, Corny dialogue, acting, sets, and the time they went to a planet based on prohibition era Chicago mob behavior and speach was surely situational comedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some Star Trek writing was better than others. Same can be said for Twilight Zone
> 
> As a rule, if a show from the 60s, 70s and 80s had a laugh track, it is probably a Sitcom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever watch Hogan's Heroes?
Click to expand...


I loved Hogan's Heroes as a kid. But when Bob Crane was murdered, it all came out what a creepy asshole pervert he was. I just couldn't look at Col Hogan the same


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50s
> Honeymooners
> I Love Lucy
> Leave it to Beaver
> 
> 60s
> Andy Griffith
> Get Smart
> Green Acres
> 
> 70s
> All in the Family
> MASH
> Taxi
> Bob Newhart
> 
> 80s
> Cosby
> Cheers
> The Wonder Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder years?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great show....those were the years I grew up in and they nailed it. Good writing and Kevins brother reminded me of my own. Good depiction of kids and Winnie Cooper was hot
Click to expand...


Okay but if you’re picking out comedies from the 1980’s and putting together a Mt. Rushmore type of of edifice, I can see Bill Cosby, Sam Malone, not Fred Savage…  Maybe that irritating (I found her to be) Bea Arthur from Golden Girls or Alex Keaton from Family ties….  

The prism you have is different than mine I suppose.  Just struck me as strange.


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...The Time Tunnel. And loved Star Trek even though the others were later, I loved those too and watch as I can on DVD, On Demand or Amazon Prime. I guess for an old lady I'm a Sci Fi junky. I even like some of the newer anime that has to do with outer space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT Sitcoms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was just referring & responding to my profile picture of the Time Tunnel.
> Star Trek today could be sometimes classified as a space sitcom, Corny dialogue, acting, sets, and the time they went to a planet based on prohibition era Chicago mob behavior and speach was surely situational comedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some Star Trek writing was better than others. Same can be said for Twilight Zone
> 
> As a rule, if a show from the 60s, 70s and 80s had a laugh track, it is probably a Sitcom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever watch Hogan's Heroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I loved Hogan's Heroes as a kid. But when Bob Crane was murdered, it all came out what a creepy asshole pervert he was. I just couldn't look at Col Hogan the same
Click to expand...


The reason I ask is this; do you remember one episode where the Germans won?  I seem to recall it but when I catch it from time to time; I never run across it.


----------



## Faun

Taxi


----------



## rightwinger

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50s
> Honeymooners
> I Love Lucy
> Leave it to Beaver
> 
> 60s
> Andy Griffith
> Get Smart
> Green Acres
> 
> 70s
> All in the Family
> MASH
> Taxi
> Bob Newhart
> 
> 80s
> Cosby
> Cheers
> The Wonder Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder years?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great show....those were the years I grew up in and they nailed it. Good writing and Kevins brother reminded me of my own. Good depiction of kids and Winnie Cooper was hot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay but if you’re picking out comedies from the 1980’s and putting together a Mt. Rushmore type of of edifice, I can see Bill Cosby, Sam Malone, not Fred Savage…  Maybe that irritating (I found her to be) Bea Arthur from Golden Girls or Alex Keaton from Family ties….
> 
> The prism you have is different than mine I suppose.  Just struck me as strange.
Click to expand...


I never liked Golden Girls and Family Ties was..OK
I still think after 30 years, Wonder Years holds up.

In watching Cosby, it has lost its luster. Watching Bill Cosby is like watching Charles Manson. Hard to laugh at the creep. He is no longer the perfect father


----------



## rightwinger

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT Sitcoms
> 
> 
> 
> She was just referring & responding to my profile picture of the Time Tunnel.
> Star Trek today could be sometimes classified as a space sitcom, Corny dialogue, acting, sets, and the time they went to a planet based on prohibition era Chicago mob behavior and speach was surely situational comedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some Star Trek writing was better than others. Same can be said for Twilight Zone
> 
> As a rule, if a show from the 60s, 70s and 80s had a laugh track, it is probably a Sitcom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever watch Hogan's Heroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I loved Hogan's Heroes as a kid. But when Bob Crane was murdered, it all came out what a creepy asshole pervert he was. I just couldn't look at Col Hogan the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is this; do you remember one episode where the Germans won?  I seem to recall it but when I catch it from time to time; I never run across it.
Click to expand...

Don't remember the Germans ever winning on that show


----------



## tycho1572

Edward007 said:


> One of my favorites was Andy Griffith show with Andy and barney sitting on the front porch drinking bottle of soda or having a piece of apple pie.


I still watch reruns of Andy Griffith. lol


----------



## tycho1572

Colombo is another one I still watch.


----------



## tycho1572

I also like 'all in the family'. I grew up watching that. It was one of my parents favorite shows.


----------



## Desperado

WKRP
Taxi
Night Court
Flipper


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50s
> Honeymooners
> I Love Lucy
> Leave it to Beaver
> 
> 60s
> Andy Griffith
> Get Smart
> Green Acres
> 
> 70s
> All in the Family
> MASH
> Taxi
> Bob Newhart
> 
> 80s
> Cosby
> Cheers
> The Wonder Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder years?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great show....those were the years I grew up in and they nailed it. Good writing and Kevins brother reminded me of my own. Good depiction of kids and Winnie Cooper was hot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay but if you’re picking out comedies from the 1980’s and putting together a Mt. Rushmore type of of edifice, I can see Bill Cosby, Sam Malone, not Fred Savage…  Maybe that irritating (I found her to be) Bea Arthur from Golden Girls or Alex Keaton from Family ties….
> 
> The prism you have is different than mine I suppose.  Just struck me as strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never liked Golden Girls and Family Ties was..OK
> I still think after 30 years, Wonder Years holds up.
> 
> In watching Cosby, it has lost its luster. Watching Bill Cosby is like watching Charles Manson. Hard to laugh at the creep. He is no longer the perfect father
Click to expand...


Agreed...hated GG but was forced to watch it.  You're right about Cosby.


----------



## candycorn

tycho1572 said:


> Colombo is another one I still watch.


The old 1 hour episodes.  That re-boot with the 2 hour ones was cringe inducing.


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was just referring & responding to my profile picture of the Time Tunnel.
> Star Trek today could be sometimes classified as a space sitcom, Corny dialogue, acting, sets, and the time they went to a planet based on prohibition era Chicago mob behavior and speach was surely situational comedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Star Trek writing was better than others. Same can be said for Twilight Zone
> 
> As a rule, if a show from the 60s, 70s and 80s had a laugh track, it is probably a Sitcom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever watch Hogan's Heroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I loved Hogan's Heroes as a kid. But when Bob Crane was murdered, it all came out what a creepy asshole pervert he was. I just couldn't look at Col Hogan the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is this; do you remember one episode where the Germans won?  I seem to recall it but when I catch it from time to time; I never run across it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't remember the Germans ever winning on that show
Click to expand...


Maybe I dreamed it.


----------

